# I want Walking Dead spoilers!!!



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I haven't seen this season at all yet since I turned off the cable to save money.What has been going on????!!!!!!


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

...lots lol. If you want I can get rips of the 2nd season for you and email them to you.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

We're in the 3rd season now right?If we're in the 3rd season then I've seen all of the 2nd season


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh well whatever season it is lol. I can't remember.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Death! Lots of Death! And some Zombies  Figure out what season you need and whatever Bullygal doesn't have I'll send you.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

The only one I haven't seen is the one that just started a few weeks ago.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Alright when I get home I will round up the videos and see if they will send VIA email. PM me an email address.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah its the third season. Do you just need the second half of the 3rd season? I think it started in Feb. or something like that.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here you go 

"THE WALKING DEAD" - Watch Movies Online For Free on TubePlus

Cable's over rated anyways


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

awwwesome!Yeah that's all I need is the 2nd half of the 3rd season.I'll try Krystals link and see if that works 
Thanks y'all!


----------

